# Southern Oregon Seeds



## tstark (Apr 7, 2017)

I was wondering if many here on the forum has used SOS and what their experience was like an if they would suggest them as a supplier.  Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2017)

I have not heard of them, so no. But, welcome to marijuana passion.


----------



## Snook (Apr 7, 2017)

I've been on their web site.  Not a whole lot of offerings, but some look decent enough.  And NO, I haven't purchased anything from them.
But perhaps other members here have.  Good Luck


----------



## tstark (Apr 7, 2017)

Rosebud said:


> I have not heard of them, so no. But, welcome to marijuana passion.



Thanks for the welcome, how about any experience with US based seed banks. I have not bought in a long time:bump:


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 7, 2017)

Here is a good thread to look at.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=74381&highlight=seeds


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 8, 2017)

have purchased through this seedbank several times and run there gear out on IG


----------



## Guano (Apr 8, 2017)

I have purchased through this seed bank (twice) as well and it was very positive both times.  They don't take credit cards though.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 8, 2017)

I ordered something, but lost my order number.  They did not send out any kind of order confirmation.  I e-mailed them several times to try to get my order number so I could send them money.  They never replied.  If they are so unresponsive to email requests for order numbers, it made me quite leery about buying from them--how would they handle problems?  And this made me sad.  I would have liked to order from them and keep my money in my state, but not with the non-customer service I got from them.


----------



## tstark (Apr 8, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I ordered something, but lost my order number.  They did not send out any kind of order confirmation.  I e-mailed them several times to try to get my order number so I could send them money.  They never replied.  If they are so unresponsive to email requests for order numbers, it made me quite leery about buying from them--how would they handle problems?  And this made me sad.  I would have liked to order from them and keep my money in my state, but not with the non-customer service I got from them.



Hemp Goddess, do you have a favored US based bank, or what is your most trusted bank you order from.  Thanks


----------



## tstark (Apr 8, 2017)

Guano said:


> I have purchased through this seed bank (twice) as well and it was very positive both times.  They don't take credit cards though.



Was your purchase recent? just wondering if service is still up to par with your purchase experience.  Thanks


----------



## tstark (Apr 8, 2017)

lyfespan said:


> have purchased through this seedbank several times and run there gear out on IG



were you please with their service and products?  Thanks


----------



## Guano (Apr 9, 2017)

tstark said:


> Was your purchase recent? just wondering if service is still up to par with your purchase experience.  Thanks


  Yes.  It was just a few weeks ago as I prepare for my next grow.  I did the online order thing, they send confirmation immediately (automated) and then I sent in a money order/ bank check and I get another notification when they receive that saying my order is complete.  A few days later my beans show up in a fedex bubble-bag package.  I am in the northeast so letters packages take a few days but it worked well and timely.  They send you a "free" pack of seeds with your order.

I've only grown 3 of them in my last grow.  It was supposed to be 4 but one of the seedlings couldn't shed the seed shell and after 10 or so days I pulled it off but it didn't make it.


----------



## tstark (Apr 9, 2017)

Guano said:


> Yes.  It was just a few weeks ago as I prepare for my next grow.  I did the online order thing, they send confirmation immediately (automated) and then I sent in a money order/ bank check and I get another notification when they receive that saying my order is complete.  A few days later my beans show up in a fedex bubble-bag package.  I am in the northeast so letters packages take a few days but it worked well and timely.  They send you a "free" pack of seeds with your order.
> 
> I've only grown 3 of them in my last grow.  It was supposed to be 4 but one of the seedlings couldn't shed the seed shell and after 10 or so days I pulled it off but it didn't make it.



Thanks Guano, I really appreciate the feedback it helps the decision making process when choosing a bank, hopefully it will help others if they are thinking of using SOS. your input is greatly appreciated. thanks


----------



## tstark (Apr 9, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> I ordered something, but lost my order number.  They did not send out any kind of order confirmation.  I e-mailed them several times to try to get my order number so I could send them money.  They never replied.  If they are so unresponsive to email requests for order numbers, it made me quite leery about buying from them--how would they handle problems?  And this made me sad.  I would have liked to order from them and keep my money in my state, but not with the non-customer service I got from them.



Hemp Goddess, taking into consideration Guano's post do you think we are talking about the same bank? just wondering, i appreciate your input as well, Thanks.


----------



## tstark (Apr 9, 2017)

Sorry if I am over posting..... this is the site/bank i am talking about...just for clarification. 
https://www.sooregonseeds.com


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 9, 2017)

Yes, it is the same seed bank.  Maybe they just got better, maybe they had a flake working who slacked off, don't know--it was at least 6 month ago that I (tried) ordered seeds.  I got no automated confirmation and they did not respond to e-mail requests for help.  I am glad that Guano's experience was positive.


----------



## tstark (Apr 9, 2017)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> Yes, it is the same seed bank.  Maybe they just got better, maybe they had a flake working who slacked off, don't know--it was at least 6 month ago that I (tried) ordered seeds.  I got no automated confirmation and they did not respond to e-mail requests for help.  I am glad that Guano's experience was positive.



yea im glad he had a recent good experience, if I go with them that helps, have you had any probs with US based banks.  Thanks


----------



## lyfespan (Apr 10, 2017)

tstark said:


> were you please with their service and products?  Thanks



have had positive experience with them and the gear i grew out, plus cant ever complain about freebies


thunder ****
og kush
skunk#1
NL#5
banana creme
and others i cant remember i would have to look back through the files


i liked everything cane in its own packaging


----------

